# Bach's Welltempered Clavier II - for ORCHESTRA



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

In the recent weeks I enoyed to orchestrate some of the wonderful Fugues and one Prelude from the Welltempered Clavier Book 2, which opened a whole new approach for me to these gems from J.S.Bach. 
I hope you'll enjoy them (please listen to them with some good headphones or loudspeakers):

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-Bflat-minor-Prelude_orch.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-Bflat-minor-Prelude_orch.pdf

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach-Welltempered-Fugue-E-Major_Orch.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-E-Major-fuge_orch.pdf

http://www.gerdprengel.de/WT2-gis-Minor-fugue_orch.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/WT2-gis-Minor-fugue_orch.pdf

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-B-Major-Fugue_orch.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Bach_WT2-B-Major-Fugue_orch.pdf

Gerd


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Very good! Fluid and subtle.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I took a peek and a quick listen to the first one listed (B-flat minor prelude) and it does sound nice, but you committed an error in scoring as it's not acceptable to score woodwinds (or brass) in two or more parts and then have them only play in unison until the last chord. 2 Flutes (or 2 oboes or 2 clarinets, etc) need two separate parts (yes, they can play some unison and play some passages in octaves, but it is expected that they will play different/harmonized parts much of the time; which means you must be more creative.

And the lowest note for Oboe is the b-flat below middle C but several times you went below that note.


----------

